# New Aristocrat Contest



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

I thought I would celebrate the arrival of my new Aristocrat by holding a contest and give away some cigars.

Open to all members with at least 1 trade and positive RG. Two guess per 24 hour period.

Guess how many cigars I'll be putting in my new baby. 

Bonus: Guess what cigar I have the most of. Brand and size.

Prize.
5 "special" cigars 

If you win and get the bonus right, you'll get 5 of those as well.

Second closest gets 5 smokes as well, just not so special, but not even close to dog rockets 

Contest to run until someone wins, or sunday night 9/2 at midnight.

Auto DQ if you PM or ask Scottie for help :ss


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Nice contest!

Number total: 3,561
The mostest: Bolivar PC

:ss


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

777
partagas shorts


----------



## Cigarmark (Apr 2, 2007)

4575 total
Boli RC
Thanks for the contest!:tu


----------



## K Baz (Mar 2, 2007)

5323

Monty 4's

Nice contest


----------



## erictheobscure (Feb 15, 2007)

2,758

Boli Belicosos


----------



## Irons (Jun 7, 2007)

1024
Monte Whites Robusto.


----------



## K Baz (Mar 2, 2007)

4523

Bolivar RC


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

3400 cigars and ones you have the most are RJ coronas.. 

Thanks for the contest Kenny. Hope your enjoying your new humi


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

2468
Trinidad Reyes!


----------



## Irons (Jun 7, 2007)

2048
JR Alt Lonesdale


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Thanks for the contest !

769

RASS


----------



## olnumber7 (Apr 19, 2004)

2300

Boli RC


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

1,756
Bolivar RC


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

1500 smokes in the aristocrat, you own the most fuentes hemingway short stories.


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

381 cigars and the one you have the most is Cremosas Cubanas.


----------



## Savvy (Jun 23, 2007)

Awesome contest.

I'll guess 850, and the most common being hmm Padron 3000s?


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

1115

Ra, Scc


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

3004 cigars.


Boli RC.







Does this include the ones in the dog rocket drawer you can't bring yourself to smoke, but don't want to throw away or gift out?


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

1864

Cohiba

Lancero


----------



## Budprince (Mar 29, 2007)

800

Bolivar RC


----------



## cigar_040 (Mar 10, 2006)

869

Boli PC


----------



## Savvy (Jun 23, 2007)

1125

and... Boli Immensas


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

2,670 cigars

Monte No. 4


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

4000

Thanks for the contest.


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

guess 1: 650 and Slenderellas

guess 2: 875 and SCdH El Principes


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

2419 & BBF's 

1919 & Boli RC's


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

4400 

Something Bolivar


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

2,350
Bolivar RC

:tu


----------



## Lanthor (Jun 16, 2007)

Sweet, thanks.

#1 2021 and Boli PC
#2 1202 and Boli RC


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

2501....Boli RC


----------



## TimButz2 (Jan 5, 2007)

Congrats Kenny, I'll say 1850 and Boli RC


----------



## Budprince (Mar 29, 2007)

2000 and Boli PC


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

And for my second guess today:

Total: 1,987
Bonus: Boli RC


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

5001 - Boli PC

2501 - Boli PC

:ss


----------



## Beagle Boy (Jul 26, 2006)

using my cigar logic:

1st: 1350 B: Boli PC
2nd: 836 B: RASS


----------



## Jason_of_Texas (Jun 20, 2007)

1250, Boli PC
Second guess. 1111, Boli PC


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

Thanks for the contest

1. 1276 PLPC
2. 760 Trinidad Robusto Extra


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

3500 cigars.Mostly Cremosas....


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

guess 2





765


monte 4


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

3659
3721

Boli RC !

Thanks for the great contest Kenny ! Congrats on receiving the new Aristocrast


----------



## Kngof9ex (May 24, 2007)

1623

boli lonsdale

2nd guess

2163

Thanks


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

2500

Bolis


3000

Partagas


But I know it has to be Bolis.....:ss


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

Guess 2:

2,107 cigars

Party Short


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

How many? At least *5*.....I'd bet my frigging life on it. :r


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

papajohn67 said:


> How many? At least *5*.....I'd bet my frigging life on it. :r


Uh Oh....

3286 for my 2nd guess....


----------



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

841 - Bolivar RC

1241 - Bolivar PC


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

2567
Boli Rc's


----------



## woops (Aug 5, 2007)

guess#1 - 1642, Bolivar PC
guess#2 - 1832, Bolivar PC

Thank you for the contest :ss


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

Ok guys, some good guesses so far, but no winners yet. Couple of knuckhead guesses....papajohn Scottie and Dave :tg 

So here comes a couple of hints


SUOrangeGuy is too high
BudPrince is too low

I dont own cremosas :bn , and the bonus isnt a boli.

good luck everyone


----------



## TimButz2 (Jan 5, 2007)

2700, Padron 1964 Exclusivo


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

3320


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

I don't have a clue - just wanted to post in your contest thread - 

so - 2466 and San Cristóbal's


Can't wait to see the pictures - I know it's going to be a beauty!


Ron


----------



## Bomber (Jul 7, 2007)

2465 and Fuentes


Enjoy the Aristocrat and thanks for the contest :ss


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

1650 - LGC MdO #2
1650 - SLR Serie A


----------



## woops (Aug 5, 2007)

guess#1: 1543 - LGC MdO #2
guess#2: 1543 - SLR Serie A

ya .... I'm gonna hang on to Peter's picks (hope you don't mind) ..... I have NO CLUE. I figure he has more insight than I.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Not going to enter in this one,
just wanted to say thanks for the generous contest.
:tu


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

1700 Boli PCs

1600 Party Shorts


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

txdyna65 said:


> Ok guys, some good guesses so far, but no winners yet. Couple of knuckhead guesses....papajohn Scottie and Dave :tg
> 
> So here comes a couple of hints
> 
> ...


Knucklehead? You hurt my feelings Keneth.(now I'm sulking)


----------



## kurly (May 30, 2007)

AF Hemingway Signature - 1725


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

2152 
Padron 1964


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

68TriShield said:


> Knucklehead? You hurt my feelings Keneth.(now I'm sulking)


I agree with Dave so I've changed my guess.

03052710000023099971

Did I win?:bl :chk :bl


----------



## Cigarmark (Apr 2, 2007)

2955 
Monte #4


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

OK ... second day's guess number 1

2253 -- ERDM PC


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

3142

Monti #2


and

1492

Partaga Lusi


----------



## Budprince (Mar 29, 2007)

3025 

Rocky Patel vintage 1990


----------



## Lanthor (Jun 16, 2007)

2010

Padron 3000


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

4500 Cigars 
Padron 4000


----------



## nein (Mar 5, 2007)

3,187 - H.Upmann Major Tubo


----------



## erictheobscure (Feb 15, 2007)

Guess #2

3,625 & RASS


----------



## Lanthor (Jun 16, 2007)

Last guess for me, heading out of town.

1020

PSD4

Thank you for the great contest, have a great long weekend, hopefully loading up your new humi!!


----------



## Budprince (Mar 29, 2007)

4520

Padron


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

second try 

1. 2760
2. 3760

Boli RC


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

eleventy-hundred and 88 cigars

the majority of them are in fact RamRod dry cured cigars (or maybe Parodi).


scottie


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

4100
4200


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

4999

Backwoods berry and prune flavor


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

volfan said:


> 4999
> 
> Backwoods berry and prune flavor


:r:r:r:r:r:r:r


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Second guess for the day

2760

RASCC


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

2nd days guesses:
1,299 - RASS
2,468 - PLPC

Thanks for the contest! Your humidor is beautiful!


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

boli beli


----------



## erictheobscure (Feb 15, 2007)

Another go:
3,351
Party Shorts


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

4000

Party Shorts


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

3500

Boli PCS


----------



## cigar_040 (Mar 10, 2006)

1. 2136 - RASS
2. 2469 - Boli PC


----------



## woops (Aug 5, 2007)

today's guess:

guess#1: 1683 - LGC MdO #2
guess#2: 1683 - SLR Serie A


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

500 party shorts


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

2908

Tatauje


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

3900
4300


----------



## TimButz2 (Jan 5, 2007)

3150
2901


----------



## Irons (Jun 7, 2007)

4096 - Romeo Y Julieta Vintage
8192 - La Aurora Preferido


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

I guess this will be my last guess:

1556 -- Party Shorts
1998 -- PLPCs

Excited to see the results. Are you going to announce at 12:01?


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

2132 - Bolivar PC
2132 - Bolivar Belicoso Fino


----------



## Budprince (Mar 29, 2007)

final guesses:

3526

3854

:ss


----------



## nein (Mar 5, 2007)

Guesses for the day:

3,353
3,846


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

Ok guys I know I said the contest would end at midnight sunday, but I thought I would end it now so I can get the addys of the winners so I can send out the day after labor day.

The # was 2928 and the cigar I have the most of is the PLPC

Congrats to first place stevieray with a guess of 2908, but didnt get the bonus.

Second place CigarMark with a guess of 2955 but didnt get the bonus right.

PMs sent to the winners....thanks everyone for playing. I will try to get them out to yall on tuesday if I have addys. 



stevieray said:


> 2908
> 
> Tatauje





Cigarmark said:


> 2955
> Monte #4


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

Yippee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:chk


Wow!!! Thats alot of cigars Kenny!!!  Thanks for the contest bro!!


----------



## rusty pittis (Jun 8, 2007)

wow that is a bunch of cigars....congratulations guys!!!


----------



## woops (Aug 5, 2007)

Thanks for the contest!

Congrats guys :ss


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

Kenny your a mad man, but we still love ya!!!


----------



## Cigarmark (Apr 2, 2007)

Woo Hooo! Thanks Kenny, great contest!!:chk:chk:chk


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Thanks for the great contest Kenny !

Congrats to the winners....:bl


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

Congrats to the winners. I could only dream of that many cigars.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

congrats to the winners. thanks for the contest, bro!!!


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

Great contest... nice way to share the wealth. have fun stocking that beautiful new humidor! :ss


----------



## Tidefan73 (May 11, 2007)

txdyna65 said:


> Ok guys I know I said the contest would end at midnight sunday, but I thought I would end it now so I can get the addys of the winners so I can send out the day after labor day.
> 
> The # was 2928 and the cigar I have the most of is the PLPC
> 
> ...


Nevermind...figured it out.


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

Ok guys both mailed out today, hope yall enjoy them and thanks for playing

stevieray DC# 0307 0020 0001 8756 9615

Cigarmark DC# 0307 0020 0001 8756 9592


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

txdyna65 said:


> Ok guys both mailed out today, hope yall enjoy them and thanks for playing
> 
> stevieray DC# 0307 0020 0001 8756 9615
> 
> Cigarmark DC# 0307 0020 0001 8756 9592


:tu Thanks Kenny


----------

